# Do other Chi's do this???



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

In the last month we have noticed that Gracie rubs up against us and all of our other animals just like the cat does! Its quite cute, and not annoying, but I've never had another dog act like a cat quite this much! We had our cat before we got Gracie, and he rubs up against her, and the two of them play together quite a bit, so I was wondering if she is just imitating his behaviour, or if this is simply yet another cat-like quality of Chi's. Anyone have a clue?


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

:lol: i have cats and the dog but he doesnt seem to do this
sounds sweet :]
could just be the cat rubbing off on your dog


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Buster does something like that. He kinda rubs or runs the side of his body along things, usually me. :lol: :lol:


----------



## myparentskid (Dec 27, 2005)

I have heard people say that chihuahua's are the cats of the dog world. meaning that they act more like a cat than other dogs. I know my hubby keeps saying that Leah acts more like a kitten than a puppy... she likes to stalk your hand, and roll over on her back and bat at your fingers.... and when she really gets whining because she wants something and she knows your in the room she even sounds like she is meowing.. it's pretty cute!


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

That is so sweet! Has she always done this or is it just a recent thing?


----------



## myparentskid (Dec 27, 2005)

She has always been "Cat-Like". She is my baby through and through, although she does love her daddy too... it is just so much fun to watch her bounce around having a blast. She bounces like a little lamb too... and she doesn't pay any attention to where she is bouncing, and has bouned right off of the bed a couple of times, but now she pays more attention to where the edge is.. lol she is just too cute.


----------



## swtkq (Nov 2, 2005)

My dog that past away use to do that also and he was a golden retriever it was really cute and my Dalmatian also does that so i think that some dog do it and some don't


----------



## mazdagirl23 (Feb 20, 2006)

myparentskid said:


> .... and when she really gets whining because she wants something and she knows your in the room she even sounds like she is meowing.. it's pretty cute!


Destiny definately has catlike qualities as well. Alot of the time when she is really squeeky, she sounds like she is meowing, and every now and then, I swear it sounds more like she is purring than any noise a dog would make. Its sooooo cute.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

I call Stinky "puppycat"....he meows, rubs himself on me and cleans himself like cats do...lick his paws and "combs" over his fur...is just the sweetest thing.


----------

